# tina's winners picture



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats! Beautiful!


----------



## MyGirlAbby (Oct 15, 2010)

Awww, Congrats! Thats awesome.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Pretty girl!!!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Lovely! Congratulations!
_


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

thanks everybody!! i got great news from natalie today. she is at the fort wayne, in show and tina went winner's bitch and bos to put two more points on tina. woo hoo!! i am so proud of them, it is tough to win from amateur owner handler class.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Congratulations! I have enormous respect for owner handlers who can run with the big boys.


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

wow. simply gorgeous.


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

That is great news! Congrats.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

YEA!:cheers2:

Congratulations!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Onward and upward!! You give the rest of us owner/handlers hope!! Starting Alfie in handling class with me handling him tomorrow afternoon.
_


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Congrats! How many points does she have?


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

that gives her three points in two weekends. i got great news yesterday, natalie called to tell me that cash had went bow to finish!! saturday was the first day there was a major available, so he had been held out all week. this was just his second time in the ring since being put in pattern. ann rairigh is simply the best!! i will post the pic when i get it.


----------



## Abozie76 (Jun 24, 2010)

That's fantastic!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

jonny cash said:


> i got great news yesterday, natalie called to tell me that cash had went bow to finish!! saturday was the first day there was a major available, so he had been held out all week. this was just his second time in the ring since being put in pattern. ann rairigh is simply the best!! i will post the pic when i get it.


Woo hoo!!! Big congratulations!! That's news that deserves its own thread, JC!! I'm looking forward to seeing the photo!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

jonny cash said:


> that gives her three points in two weekends. i got great news yesterday, natalie called to tell me that cash had went bow to finish!! saturday was the first day there was a major available, so he had been held out all week. this was just his second time in the ring since being put in pattern. ann rairigh is simply the best!! i will post the pic when i get it.


This does need its own thread! Post that new Champion!


----------

